# I'll be demoing a 2012 CAAD 10 next week!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi my follow Cannondale friends. I've reserved the 2012 CAAD 10 for my demo ride next Tuesday. I'll be out riding with Cannondale riders like Jurai Sagan and Francesco Bellotti as well. Should be a great time. Tour of California is a blast out here. 

Just wanted to share with you all. Happy riding!


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

I am waiting for reviews with impatience


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Why do you do that to us, it's killing me. Let us know what the paint schemes look like.:mad2:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Pictures are a must. I'll be taking a ton of photos of all the 2012 Cannondale road line up. I'm just sharing. Sharing is caring.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I am eagerly waiting also......please get pics of the CAAD 10-3 ultegra or 10-1 dura ace.........i may change my order and wait if they do that sweeeeet blue/white/green/black Liquigas team paintjob on one of those! 

Jon


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

do me a favor and squeaze the top tube in the middle with your fingers and see if it moves


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah, I hear those babies squeeze down like a boiled kielbasa.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Knee jerk---Last week i was on vacation and rented a road bike (Synapse) from a bike shop where i was vacationing. After my ride i looked around the showroom and they had a CAAD 10-5, so i squeezed the top tube. 
I can tell you first hand that eveyone exaggerates about the top tube. You can hardly see it flex just a tiny tiny bit (like thousandths of an inch) when you squeeze with all your might. In my opinion it is not anything that weakens the frame at all, nor is it somthing to worry about.

But just about anything will flex when you apply pressure, push on the hood of your car and you will see the sheetmetal flex, the wood floor in your dining room will flex under your feet, your entire house flexes in the wind.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

10-4 pics please...would like to know color options for '12... Thank you...


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried to order 11' 10-4 today in white! No dice! Will have to be a 12' and not due until July! So let's see what our color choices are.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> I tried to order 11' 10-4 today in white! No dice! Will have to be a 12' and not due until July! So let's see what our color choices are.


I found that out too...:cryin:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Here's my follow up!*

Get this. The Cannondale truck showed up with only 2011 CAAD 10's. They had only 12 Super Six Evo's and all were reserved by other riders on my team. So I didn't even get a chance to ride the Evo. 

Rode the CAAD 10 3 with all Shimano Ultegra 6700. My feelings on that bike were awesome. I couldn't tell much difference over my carbon Super Six. We rode around 35 miles! The most thing that impressed me was the response and compliance to the road it provided like my Super Six. All in all it's a pretty damn good frame to ride and priced fairly good for the anyone wanting to get into cycling. Easily the best aluminium frame I've ridden so far. 

On another note the bike rode well but it just wasn't like riding my Super Six. I'm a sucker for carbon! 

One last thing is I saw the prototype 2012 Scalpel 29er. I wasn't allowed to photo it because there is only two in the world at the moment. It sure was awesome. I'm sure all you mtb bike freaks would love it! Thanks for reading my short summary of my experience with my friends from Cannondale.


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

any evo pics?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

How did you like the stock Mavic wheels??? I hear mixed reviews on them.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> On another note the bike rode well but it just wasn't like riding my Super Six. I'm a sucker for carbon!


So, would you say the SS is a bit smoother while cruising, but the Caad10 has similar power transfer and handling characteristics to your SS?


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I have the 2011 ultegra caad 10, the white one, as pictured. I think its funny that they'd demo it with white seats/tape. That gets nasty pretty quickly...clearly.

Too bad about not seeing the 2012, I'm really curious about the changes.


----------



## gturner567 (Aug 21, 2011)

*2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 5 Pic*

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and new to biking. My neighbor got me started about a year ago and today was a big step for me as I just bought my first bike. Just bought a 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 5. I went back and forth looking at all the bikes (some popular, i.e., Trek, Specialized, etc. and some obscure). I wrestled back and forth between getting a lower end carbon, or a nice aluminum bike. After a lot of test riding, research, etc. I finally settled on the CAAD 10. Was all set to buy a 2011 model two days ago when lo and behold there was a 12 model that had just been assembled, etc. at my local bike store. So today I went in and closed the deal with what I believe was a great experience from my local shop and a bike that I think (and hope) will serve me well for some time. It was perfect for my budget and my needs. Really excited to have it, and glad to be part of this forum. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

gturner567 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and new to biking. My neighbor got me started about a year ago and today was a big step for me as I just bought my first bike. Just bought a 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 5. I went back and forth looking at all the bikes (some popular, i.e., Trek, Specialized, etc. and some obscure). I wrestled back and forth between getting a lower end carbon, or a nice aluminum bike. After a lot of test riding, research, etc. I finally settled on the CAAD 10. Was all set to buy a 2011 model two days ago when lo and behold there was a 12 model that had just been assembled, etc. at my local bike store. So today I went in and closed the deal with what I believe was a great experience from my local shop and a bike that I think (and hope) will serve me well for some time. It was perfect for my budget and my needs. Really excited to have it, and glad to be part of this forum. Thanks for reading.


Congrats, love the color scheme.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

gturner567 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and new to biking. My neighbor got me started about a year ago and today was a big step for me as I just bought my first bike. Just bought a 2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 5. I went back and forth looking at all the bikes (some popular, i.e., Trek, Specialized, etc. and some obscure). I wrestled back and forth between getting a lower end carbon, or a nice aluminum bike. After a lot of test riding, research, etc. I finally settled on the CAAD 10.


Looks great—nice pick. I'm debating between a black 2012 CAAD10 5 or the 2012 Felt F75—going for a nice alloy frame and maxing out on components.

What else did you ride besides the CAAD10?


----------



## Yme de Jong (Aug 24, 2011)

*interested in new CAAD10 (2012)*

Hello everybody,

My name is Yme, A 50 year old Dutch bike enthousiast and currently I'm cycling on good old steel ( Columbus SL tubing). 
But after 15 years I decided to buy a new bike and came across the CAAD 10 Ultegra.

Is it wise to change from steel to aluminium? What are your experiences with Cannondale in the long run?

thanks for your reply


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have Caad 10 with Ultegra, all I will say go for it. But if comfort is what you after than stay with steel, if speed than aluminium is a great choice. Ride one and decide than.


----------

